# Miscronyms



## wblock@ (Feb 21, 2013)

Yesterday, a tech support person told me that SMTP stood for "Sending Mail To People".


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2013)

Hahaha... That's not too bad. I'll give him an A for effort :e


----------



## fonz (Feb 21, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Yesterday, a tech support person told me that SMTP stood for "Sending Mail To People".


That's why they're called tech support: they need support in the tech department


----------



## roddierod (Feb 22, 2013)

Ask him what POP stands for.


----------



## fonz (Feb 22, 2013)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Ask him what POP stands for.


No hijacking intended, but the above made me realise that skydivers have their own lingo that may at times appear rather kinky to the _whuffo_, i.e. non-jumping outsider who doesn't know what it means.

Anyone up for a "horny gorilla"? :O Just remember: _"When in doubt, whip it out!"_


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 23, 2013)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Ask him what POP stands for.



He can say that POP means: Post Office Preferred.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 27, 2013)

They don't like acronyms? You get into a lawsuit by this motive? Quoted by the legal section of Photoshop: 


> Trademarks must never be abbreviated.
> 
> Correct: Take a look at the new features in AdobeÂ® PhotoshopÂ® software.
> Incorrect: Take a look at the new features in PS.



IMHO these lawyers not deserve a beer :e


----------

